
Google Starts Including AMP Content in Mobile Search Results - augb
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-starts-including-amp-content-in-mobile-search-results-1456326159
======
tracker1
I feel that Google is harming themselves (as discussed in another thread) by
increasing the ad content above the fold related to search. I'm not sure how
they will integrate even "recent" news into results without adjusting things.

That said, I think it's a good idea to reduce the overhead of mobile news
pages. However so many of the clickbait sites are too heavy for mobile to be
useful. On the occasion I see something interesting, and click on it, a lot of
the time the page is barely responsive, and I'm on a relatively fast device.

I feel like it's time to start enforcing better standards on the advertisers
in order to improve the usability. This is a large part of why people lean
towards captive apps on mobile.

